# King of Hearts



## TaniaRinMONT (Sep 24, 2007)

The cardiologist here just requested billing information on King of Hearts.  Can someone point me in the right direction?  Same thing for billing out with a nurse practitioner.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## margiev6 (Aug 6, 2009)

Medicare Part B
Cardiac Event Monitor?Addendum 

Noridian Administrative Services, LLC (NAS) has seen claims for cardiac event monitoring that is not 24 hour/7 days a week attended. The procedure code billed for this service has been 93799.  This procedure code has been described as the ?King of Hearts?, ?Event Monitor? and ?Transtelephonic Arrhythmia Monitoring?.  

Per CPT, cardiac event monitoring needs to be 24 hours/7 days a week attended to be reimbursed. Effective immediately, NAS will deny this service as not separately payable if billed with procedure code 93799 or other unlisted code.  

If the service is 24 hour/7 days a week attended monitoring, refer to the Cardiac Event Monitoring Policy found on our website. 
Applies to the states of: AK, AZ, CO, HI, IA, ND, NV, OR, SD, WA & WY.
Posted: 8/10/2005


----------

